# Software vulnerabilities



## Don (Apr 15, 2016)

The Youtube video shows hackers from a Chinese security research group take control of a Model S from 12 miles away!

I suspect another upgrade is coming


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Don said:


> The Youtube video shows hackers from a Chinese security research group take control of a Model S from 12 miles away!
> 
> I suspect another upgrade is coming


If you've read accompanying articles, the update was already sent and patched. The folks that discovered the vulnerability worked with Tesla to get it patched.


----------



## Don (Apr 15, 2016)

Good stuff! I saw this and thought it would be of interest.


----------

